# Floruite/EcoComplete vs. Playsand



## RobertsKitty (Dec 6, 2010)

I am planning on starting a low tech planted tank. No special lights, no ferts, no c02, as low tech a it gets.

In a tank like that what are the benefits of Flourite/EcoComplete vs just plain old sand.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

My experiece with Eco Complete is that it really doesn't supply nutrients in a significant amount for any decent amount of time. I have that in my 75 gallon and it has been in there for about a year. I supplement my root feeders with root tabs since Eco Complete doesn't cut it. If I were in your shoes I wouldn't spend the money on it.


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm planning on switching out the substrate on an already stocked tank from playsand to Fluorite because silicates from the playsand keep causing diatom blooms every time I do work on the tank. There's either carbonate based playsand or silicate based playsand and the carbonate based will raise your pH. IMO save yourself the trouble and stay away from the playsand.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

How does silicate cause algae blooms? I have a 75 gallon with pool filter sand, crayfish who love to dig and yoyo loaches who root around in it all day, and I haven't had an algae bloom ever. Not even when I cycled it. I rinsed it pretty thoroughly, but it seems to me that your blooms are more likely caused by you stirring up stuff in the sand. That being said, I don't really like the looks of it, and it compacts pretty bad in there.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

I use play sand in my 75. You MUST rinse the crap out of it. It has a lot of clay in it. That is what makes it pack down. Rinse til you see clear water and you won't have any problems with your sand being packed down. I haven't had a single problem with mine.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have to agree with washing the sand. My preference these days is to add potting soil into the lower level of sand.

I find these tanks usually start with a bit of diatoms and then move on to a bit of green algae and finally clear themselves up.

Here is some info on silicates and diatoms and sand from the salt side but it seems fairly accurate. 
http://www.saltcorner.com/Articles/Showarticle.php?articleID=63


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I tried to stay away from dirt as much as possible in my big tank. I filled this tank before I ever knew about planted tanks. So to fix the no dirt situation I made dirt balls. Get one of those loofah puff things and cut it into small pouches, then fill with dirt tie off and rinse. Place under gravel/sand near your plants and it works lime a dream.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

And btw if you get quartz playsand you have a lot less silicates.


----------

